# sd card error



## Cedrick (Apr 9, 2016)

What's wrong with my sd card? Everytime i store data on and then happen to remove it from the phone and later have it back on, all the files can't be opened,. It either says "file does not exist" or "there was an error opening this file"
Is there a setting that i need to adjust?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 10, 2016)

How do you remove it from the phone? Do you shutdown or eject the card from Storage menu before removing it? 

If there is corruption in the file system a scan using a computer could fix it.


----------



## Cedrick (Apr 10, 2016)

For sure i eject before removing


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 10, 2016)

Scan it on a computer with disk checking software.


----------

